

For HN: Greasemonkey script for enhancing HN user profiles (clickable links & topcolors) - bd

I made a Greasemonkey script for enhancing Hacker News user profiles:<p>------<p>http://alteredqualia.com/visualization/hn/hnuserprofile.user.js<p>------<p>It does two things:<p><pre><code>  1. Change URLs into clickable links.

  2. Show user's topcolor (if indicated by "my topcolor is xxyyzz" or "topcolor: xxyyzz")
</code></pre>
It's far from perfect, but it should work for majority of cases. I tested it on leaderboard profiles, where it fails only in one case.<p>Note: Linkification is opt-in and client side, so it shouldn't interfere with the original reason for not allowing clickable links in profiles (to disincentivize spammers).
======
bd
If you want to check how it works, here are some users with "topcolor"
mentioned in their profiles:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jrockway>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=comatose_kid>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tsally>

